# Windows Backup with Winki in 000-Files and now?



## stiritup (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello,
my Windows 8 crashed a couple of days ago. It didn't start any more and automatic repair did not help. I then booted Winki from DVD and made a HDD Backup with the program implemented in Winki. The problem now is that I do not know how to restore what has been saved, because the backup files are:
000-file
001-file
etc.

Does anybody know, whether it is at all possible to backup from these file types?

Excuse my English and thanks in advance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Whatever program you used to backup your computer will need to be used to Restore your computer


----------



## stiritup (Sep 7, 2013)

As already mentioned, I used Winki to do the backup. It has a program 'HDD Backup'. When I wanted to do the recovery with it I encountered the problem, that you can only select ONE backup file for the recovery and I have several 
000-file
001-file
...-files

I tried to create an .iso-file with Virtual CD but was unable to do it. 

Any tips?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you backup with Winki, it should create an_ Image_ file, then choose _Restore _from Winki and choose your image file to restore the backup: MSI P67 H67 Winki III - YouTube


----------

